# Great price for air regulator



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

This is probably the best price I have seen in a long time. Even has the gauge for $5.95

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2008012218011243&item=4-1780


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Check out Harbor Freight

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90590. However, it only has a 160 psi inlset pressure compared to 200 psi.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!!! Harbor frieght is just down the street and I have a $20 gift card time to stock up!!!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've used the HF one's and they're great buy at that price. They work very well and 160 psi is PLENTY for any prop you'd make at home!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

would those HF ones work good with the web shooters?


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Lilly said:


> would those HF ones work good with the web shooters?


Are you talking about a hot glue gun style? If so, I don't use a second regulator on mine just the needle valve on the glue gun is enough to control the volume of air coming from the compressor. I guess you could use one but I don't see why you'd need to.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

psyko99 said:


> Check out Harbor Freight
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90590. However, it only has a 160 psi inlset pressure compared to 200 psi.


Only problem with that one, is you may need adapters, those chrome pieces do not come out to expose standard threads....

I would go with surplus center ones.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Lilly said:


> would those HF ones work good with the web shooters?


If you need to adjust pressure to the webbers, you should use this sort of valve at the hose, away from the gun.
They tend to oscillate the air flow (not consistent) and that messes with the gun output.

Look at it like this, you want your compressor to charge at the full 110-140 psi it is capable of, but you don't want more than 60 psi for a MinionsWeb web gun (others claim you need 100 psi).

So you set the compressor regulator at its highest capacity, then add one of these regs discussed in this thread, inline - as close to the compressor as you can, set to 60PSI (manifolds are nice to have, and only cost a few bucks) and have the gun at the far end of the hose using the integrated valve for your airflow control.

Set up this way, you have less wear and tear on the compressor, the air hose modulates the air from the regulator for an equalized output, and you get the pressure you should be using at the gun, with simple flow control.

Did that make sense?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

mroct31 said:


> This is probably the best price I have seen in a long time. Even has the gauge for $5.95
> 
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2008012218011243&item=4-1780











I like this one as well. I have used this type for the last 4-5 years.


----------

